# Seminary Survival Kit



## Montanablue (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a friend who will be starting seminary in about a month or so and I want to send her a "Seminary Survival Kit." She's been out of school for a while and she's taking an intensive course in Greek, which I'm sure will be pretty taxing. 

Since we have so many former and current seminarians here, I thought I would ask for ideas for what to stick in this kit. I'm already planning to send her chocolate, chocolate covered espresso beans, and some really good strong black tea for her late night studying. Do you have any other ideas? Joke gifts and serious stuff is welcome. She is reformed, so if you have a favorite reformed book or commentary that helped you during seminary, pass it along. (It just cant' be too big, as I don't want to pay a huge amount of postage).


----------



## jawyman (Jul 10, 2010)

I would say the ESV Study Bible, The Institutes, and Spurgeon's Sermons.


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 10, 2010)

She has those already - but thanks!


----------



## Andres (Jul 10, 2010)

what will she be studying? This will help in the recommending of books.


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 10, 2010)

She is getting her M.Div. I don't know that there's a concentration in that, is there? If there is, she either hasn't decided upon it - or hasn't told me!


----------



## au5t1n (Jul 10, 2010)

Does she have one of those little reading lights you can attach to the book?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 10, 2010)

Valley of Vision and a foam pad. The Valley of Vision so that she can daily be stimulated to prayer. The foam pad so that she will not have the excuse that it is too painful to kneel in prayer. If she is going to do well in seminary prayer is vital to her success.

I have to confess it is very odd for me to use feminine pronouns when discussing a seminarian.


----------



## MarieP (Jul 10, 2010)

Does she have Spurgeon's Cheque Book of the Bank of Faith or Morning and Evening Very edifying, plus very purse-sized and very nice soft, leather covers 

I really like Day By Day with J. C. Ryle as well!

Christian Heritage also has Matthew Henry Daily Readings, which looks really good as well!


----------



## westminken (Jul 10, 2010)

She needs a dry erase board to drill on her Greek and Hebrew paradigms.


----------



## au5t1n (Jul 10, 2010)

westminken said:


> She needs a dry erase board to drill on her Greek and Hebrew paradigms.


 
 A dry erase board would be useful for many things. I often wish I had a dry erase board.


----------



## MarieP (Jul 10, 2010)

austinww said:


> westminken said:
> 
> 
> > She needs a dry erase board to drill on her Greek and Hebrew paradigms.
> ...




I think we should have a PuritanBoard dry erase board...


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 10, 2010)

Get her a case of blank Vis-Ed cards. She'll need about 46 dozen boxes of them if my memory is correct. Oh, and a hole punch, hole menders and a large jailer's key ring.


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 10, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Get her a case of blank Vis-Ed cards. She'll need about 46 dozen boxes of them if my memory is correct. Oh, and a hole punch, hole menders and a large jailer's key ring.


 
So, when I first read this, and saw "jailer's key ring," I thought you meant to keep her locked up in her study studying her Greek. (Maybe I'll actually suggest that to her husband...hmmmm...)


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 10, 2010)

I would recommend a good read - The Religious Life of Theological Students by B.B.Warfield (for a link scroll on my blog)


----------



## Ivan (Jul 11, 2010)

Which seminary is she attending?


----------



## Andres (Jul 11, 2010)

A book that I've found extremely helpful is _Concise Theology: A Guide to Historic Christian Beliefs_ by J.I. Packer. Just as the title states, the book is concise but the content is excellent. Each chapter is only about 3 pages long, but it covers the subject matter well and, of course, the theology is quality. By no means does this replace a more thorough systematic like Berkhof, but the conciseness (?) of the Packer volume is helpful for reviewing theology subjects for papers, studies, etc.


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 11, 2010)

Ivan said:


> Which seminary is she attending?


 
Gordon Conwell


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jul 11, 2010)

A good reading chair?

Actually the VIS-Ed cards & dry erase are a must. I would get her a few of the 300 count cards. If you buy her cards DO NOT buy her the 100count cards. Visual Education's Selection of Blank Card Sets


----------



## christiana (Jul 11, 2010)

The Christian in Complete Armour by William Gurnall will be a must! Its a must for every believer!


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 11, 2010)

If she's a serious reader, she probably already has one, but if not, the most useful thing for a seminarian is a portable book stand, one that can hold a decent sized book at about a 45-degree angle.


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 11, 2010)

CharlieJ said:


> If she's a serious reader, she probably already has one, but if not, the most useful thing for a seminarian is a portable book stand, one that can hold a decent sized book at about a 45-degree angle.


 
I don't know if I can fit that in a box - although it sounds useful. How big are they?


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 12, 2010)

Pretty small. Most of them are fold-out wire frames that look sort of like this: Amazon.com: Fellowes Wire Study Stand, Metal, 9.5 x 6 x 5.5 Inches, Silver


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jul 12, 2010)

CharlieJ said:


> Pretty small. Most of them are fold-out wire frames that look sort of like this: Amazon.com: Fellowes Wire Study Stand, Metal, 9.5 x 6 x 5.5 Inches, Silver…


 
But those are for iPads not books.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 12, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> Now, I'm off to get my coffee and hopefully when I get back, I will be in a better mood.


 
A moderator needs to step in and stop this nonsense.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 12, 2010)

Ivan said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > Now, I'm off to get my coffee and hopefully when I get back, I will be in a better mood.
> ...



Yup.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, Joshua.


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you, Joshua


----------



## Ivan (Jul 13, 2010)

As to the survival kit, I don't know if anyone has mentioned it, but what about COFFEE! lol


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 13, 2010)

I would add a Moleskine Notebook to the survival kit. I use two- one for notes and prayer requests, and the other for my "reflections" on my personal reading. They are quite useful and VERY WELL MADE. 

Moleskines.com - Moleskine Notebooks, Planners, Journals and Sketchbooks

Also, maybe a pound of Sumatra would be an added bonus!


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 13, 2010)

Ivan said:


> As to the survival kit, I don't know if anyone has mentioned it, but what about COFFEE! lol


 
I'm sending a package of starbucks dark roast and chocolate covered espresso beans!


----------



## FenderPriest (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd get her the entire series of a TV show on DVD. Maybe that's too worldly, but I found it helpful to have ready-to-go TV shows for study breaks so I wasn't surfing the net or wasting time flipping channels. Star Trek, The X-Files, The West Wing, Firefly, Lost, The Office, etc. etc. (yes, Gilmore Girls if you want) were helpful. I know, completely unspiritual - but if you're going to relax, it's helpful to have a controlled relaxing environment.


----------



## Andres (Jul 13, 2010)

FenderPriest said:


> I'd get her the entire series of a TV show on DVD. Maybe that's too worldly, but I found it helpful to have ready-to-go TV shows for study breaks so I wasn't surfing the net or wasting time flipping channels. Star Trek, The X-Files, The West Wing, Firefly, Lost, The Office, etc. etc. (yes, Gilmore Girls if you want) were helpful. I know, completely unspiritual - but if you're going to relax, it's helpful to have a controlled relaxing environment.


 
 this actually isn't a bad idea... I like it.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 13, 2010)

Andres said:


> FenderPriest said:
> 
> 
> > I'd get her the entire series of a TV show on DVD. Maybe that's too worldly, but I found it helpful to have ready-to-go TV shows for study breaks so I wasn't surfing the net or wasting time flipping channels. Star Trek, The X-Files, The West Wing, Firefly, Lost, The Office, etc. etc. (yes, Gilmore Girls if you want) were helpful. I know, completely unspiritual - but if you're going to relax, it's helpful to have a controlled relaxing environment.
> ...


 
Good idea!


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jul 13, 2010)

*sits here and takes some notes as the suggestions keep coming*

Hey, I'm a future seminarian...you guys are saving me the effort of throwing a temper tantrum for wishing I had "such-and-such".


----------



## TxSpurgeon (Jul 13, 2010)

I will add two things. Depending on which seminary, a set of good ear plugs if Arminianism is taught. Also, an R.L. Allan bible. They will never want to put it down! LOL


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jul 15, 2010)

Probably wouldn't fit in a box, but I found this one that looks pretty nice (and appears to be able to handle seminary books) 

Amazon.com: IHD-105 Transparent / Clear Book Stand (Bookstand / Bookstands / Holder / Cookbook / Music): Office Products

EDIT:



SemperEruditio said:


> A good reading chair?
> 
> Actually the VIS-Ed cards & dry erase are a must. I would get her a few of the 300 count cards. If you buy her cards DO NOT buy her the 100count cards. Visual Education's Selection of Blank Card Sets



What makes these cards different than the standard 100-count blank index cards you can find at practically any store?


----------

